# more bugs



## berrycrush (Aug 29, 2016)

What kind of bug is this? I first thought they are stink bugs, but look a little different up close.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like a stink bug of sorts to me. You don't want them to make it into the crusher for sure. Fast and easy way to ruin a batch ever.


----------



## Pat57 (Aug 29, 2016)

Definitely look like stink bugs to me


----------



## cgallamo (Aug 30, 2016)

First one is probably Brown Marmorated Stink Bug - where are you located? In the below article (which provides management suggestions) it says that these bugs have been found in vineyards in New
Jersey, Oregon, and Virginia.

http://www.stopbmsb.org/stopBMSB/assets/File/BMSB-in-Grapes-English.pdf


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 1, 2016)

cgallamo said:


> First one is probably Brown Marmorated Stink Bug - where are you located? In the below article (which provides management suggestions) it says that these bugs have been found in vineyards in New
> Jersey, Oregon, and Virginia.


Yes I am in Virginia, and my vines is one mile off Virginia in the neighboring WV. Does Sevin work for BMSB?


----------



## TonyR (Sep 1, 2016)

I do no think sevin works for stink bugs.


----------



## havlikn (Sep 1, 2016)

Can anyone identify this bug. Sorry the pic isn't the greatest


----------



## cgallamo (Sep 2, 2016)

Sevin should kill a large percentage of those stink bugs. Are you seeing them mostly at the ends of rows? 

How close are you to harvest?

In the article it says "If clusters are infested at harvest and taint is a concern, a knockdown material such as Pyganic or Belay (0d PHI) may reduce the number of BMSB in the clusters if applied the evening before harvest"


----------



## cgallamo (Sep 2, 2016)

havlikn said:


> Can anyone identify this bug. Sorry the pic isn't the greatestView attachment 31156



This may be a Bumble Flower Beetle. Should not be too bad of a pest - they are pollinators.


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 2, 2016)

cgallamo said:


> Sevin should kill a large percentage of those stink bugs. Are you seeing them mostly at the ends of rows?
> 
> How close are you to harvest?



I probably will leave them alone. This is my first fruiting year and there is not much to harvest. I will just observe nature run its course and hope to learn something for the next year.


----------

